# does your LO wear jeans to the park, softplay etc?



## veganmama

meh i was just wondering, because i always seem to have my LO in sweatpants or loose stretchy pant because i feel like he cant move as freely if he had jeans on. everytime i try jeans on him it looks like he cant lift his leg up high enough to climb things he normally could if he had stretchy pants on.

is it just my LO that always seems to be wearing sweatpants or are yours too?


----------



## lau86

Lots of sweat pant haters on bnb! My son wears them a lot, they're warm and comfy and what he likes to wear


----------



## MommyJogger

My son is almost never in anything but sweatpants or thin cotton shorts. Anything that restricts his movement just bothers me big time. He actually had one pair of 12mo jeans that fit well and loosely and were stretchy, but never since. Holla for all the sweatpant mamas! lol!


----------



## Wriggley

It depends on the activity - I dislike joggers (sweat pants), i dont think they look nice but my LOs wears them if we are going somewhere like soft play or their gymnastics classes. 

I put him in jeans for places like the park, zoo, forest school because they are harder wearing and can handle being scrapped against hard serfaces - when my son goes to forest school they climb trees, rocks, clifts, caves etc... joggers would just come home ripped the shreds lol. Also in this weather joggers are just not warm enough as the wind goes right through them so jeans for the park :) 

So yeah my LOs wear them but only when I think their suitable :)


----------



## leahtaba

im not a fan of LOs movement being restricted either. She wears leggings or jeggings mainly. Though she has a lovely pair of jeans from baby gap that are very comfortable and warm so she wears them sometimes too. I have a pair of jeans from another shop which I never put on her because I just cant see her being comfortable in them. I think a toddler should always be as comfortable as poss- they dont care what they look like afterall!


----------



## felix555

Mine always wears jeans / chino type trousers when we go out. Personally not keen on sweats unless we're indoors. I don't think they're restrictive as a lot of them are stretchy or have elastic waists, so pretty comfortable. 

I wouldn't worry about it though it's personal preference and absolutely nothing wrong with a toddler in sweats out, just not really my thing. Wouldn't even give it a second thought if I saw a toddler out in sweats.


----------



## AngelUK

Sebastian has one pair of jeans and Dominic none as they don't suit him. Neither of them own any sweatpants or joggers at all cause I do not like the look of them. Mostly they wear cords or cargos. They are not at all restrictive cause I don't buy tight/skinny ones.


----------



## MiniKiwi

I'm not into jeans on DD, I find them restrictive too. She doesn't own any. She doesn't really wear sweatpants though, more like loose fitting leggings. Comfort is the most important imo, nothing against sweatpants here :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

If we go out I'll usually dress her in jeans or dress/matching pants. But for the playground/park we all dress in exercise clothes so we can all run and climb over everything comfortably. At home we're both in stretchy pants... one of my favorite perks of being a SAHM! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







parktime.png
File size: 273.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## kirstybumx3

I don't really put Rio in joggers, I don't like them. 
But don't care for what other people dress their children in either, I wouldn't look at a child in them and think they don't look nice, I just don't like to put Rio in them.
He mainly wears jeans and we go to soft play a lot, he's never been restricted. He climbs up the frames and steps etc just like all of the other children.
I only buy jeans that look and feel comfortable though I wouldn't put him in something cardboard like and expect him to play. X


----------



## MoonLove

Jeans for my daughter have always proved useless! They aren't elasticated enough at the waist and they are FAR too long in the leg.

I've NEVER found a decent pair for her!


----------



## MommyJogger

It must be a US thing, but I cannot find comfortable, loose jeans for a toddler. If you've got a brand recommendation, I'll take it. We get a mishmosh of different brands because I buy used clothing and every single pair I've just taken and sold because the fit was so ludicrously bad. It's not as bad if we're venturing out for short trips in underwear, but it's _really _bad in cloth diapers.


----------



## staralfur

My LO hates jeans and I don't really blame her, I'm not a huge fan myself. She's usually just in leggings or cotton pants. She has one pair of 'proper' sweatpants which I have no issue putting her in to go out anywhere, really, minus situations where jeans wouldn't be appropriate either.


----------



## Boomerslady

Ben wears jeans out every day! Although when he was younger he wore joggers a lot. It doesn't tend to restrict his movement. He also has a few pairs of trousers from H&M, they're not jeans but not joggers! Kind of inbetween and he wears these for soft play. 

If you like him in joggers then go for it! Your child your choice.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My LO has next jeggings and next jeans with an elasticated fabric waist x


----------



## felix555

MommyJogger said:


> It must be a US thing, but I cannot find comfortable, loose jeans for a toddler. If you've got a brand recommendation, I'll take it. We get a mishmosh of different brands because I buy used clothing and every single pair I've just taken and sold because the fit was so ludicrously bad. It's not as bad if we're venturing out for short trips in underwear, but it's _really _bad in cloth diapers.

Mostly I get them from H&M but I just checked the US store and they don't seem to have any of the looser fit / elasticated waist ones on there. Mind you they don't have them on the UK online shop either but they do in store.

https://tablet.hm.com/us/subdepartment/KIDS?Nr=4294944842


----------



## felix555

lau86 said:


> Lots of sweat pant haters on bnb! My son wears them a lot, they're warm and comfy and what he likes to wear

I've seen more jeans haters than sweats haters on bnb :haha:


----------



## Natsku

Maria wears joggers to daycare and she's wears them a lot in the winter as they're the most comfy to wear under snowclothes but she also wears jeans, cords etc. to the park and stuff in spring/summer/autumn. She can move quite freely in them (they're always loose-fitting with elasticated waists)


----------



## pandacub

Jacob is really particular over what he likes to wear and refuses anything he considers 'baggy' so he only wears slim fit jeans/trousers. I can occasionaly get him in a pair or cargo trousers, but not often. We have a lot of the colouful pairs of jeans from h&m :) I don't find his movement restricted, if he wanted to wear joggers he could.. and I never notice what other kids wear out!


----------



## RaspberryK

Ds wears jeans unless he's ill and staying home. His movements have never seemed restricted in any way. 
Xx


----------



## MrsPear

I think jeans are warmer so we always use them. That said Joni was in joggers today because she did a wee in her jeans and those were the only spares in my bag. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

My LO mainly wears leggings. She has a few pairs of cords but only one pair of jeans which are quite baggy so they are comfy for soft play etc. She doesn't have any joggers but I wouldn't have a problem with her wearing them.


----------



## minties

Sweat pants is a yucky word. My kids don't wear jeans but they don't wear clothes that I imagine people spend time sweating in! Soft brushed cotton pants are just normal kids pants to me. I don't call them joggers or sweat/track pants.

Sophie wears lots of leggings, skirts, dresses, jeggings and shorts. Thomas pretty much wears shorts and that's it, because that is what he likes. He wears heaps of board shorts.

He has come courdery pants with a zip and button but he whines that the button digs into his tummy every time he bends over so I don't bother with them often.


----------



## sequeena

My son mostly wears jeans. He's been wearing more joggers recently as he's now in cloth nappies and I need to go shopping for trousers in the next size up.


----------



## morri

My lo hasnt got any jeans. I am with minties, lo mostly wears cotton pants with a soft waist,, but they don't have a cord, or anything else which would make them track suit pants.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

kirstybumx3 said:


> I don't really put Rio in joggers, I don't like them.
> But don't care for what other people dress their children in either, I wouldn't look at a child in them and think they don't look nice, I just don't like to put Rio in them.
> He mainly wears jeans and we go to soft play a lot, he's never been restricted. He climbs up the frames and steps etc just like all of the other children.
> I only buy jeans that look and feel comfortable though I wouldn't put him in something cardboard like and expect him to play. X


Exactly this!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Joggers here, he's got loads of jeans but has probably worn them about 20 times in his life as he's so active and I much prefer joggers on him.


----------



## Scout

In winter, my daughter is mostly in fleece pants bc they are warm and comfy. She has one pair of jeans that are actually soft and stretchy and seem comfy. For soft play or any kind of play, I typically dress her in her fleece pants or yoga pants.


----------



## Quartz

DD still hates anything around her waist with a button (even if baggy) and refuses to wear the jeans or trousers I bought. She lives in leggings dresses and skirts. Its her style and it suits her.

DS wears jeans as long as they are elasticated waist, but only out.I find jeans restrictive with a button and like to be comfy round the waist. We also wear cargo pants (again elasticated waist) and smart tracksuit bottoms


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love joggers so comfy but so are leggings.


----------



## sue_88

Legging or tights. 

Sweat pants aren't for out of the house here, personally. But I don't really look at other kids as I either have no time or I'm focused on my own so I don't see what others where, it's not important.

As long as LO is comfy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I genuinely let my LO pick each day whether it matches or not.


----------



## CaptainMummy

My dd1 refuses to wear jeans because she says they are uncomfortable. She wears leggings or tights, as she wears dresses alot.

My 16 month old hasnt got any jeans at all. I just think leggings are so much comfier for them :)


----------



## felix555

Hmm this thread makes me wonder how I would have dressed a little girl if I had one because I don't wear leggings myself (I did only when pregnant) ... I genuinely don't think I'd have a clue how to dress a girl because jeans don't seem as suitable for them on a daily basis?


----------



## sue_88

I don't wear leggings either Felix, but that's mostly what my Lo wears. She wears jeans to nursery as I don't care if they get ruined as there's a lot of rough and tumble but they're soft ones not stiff denim.

I mostly wear dark blues, or purples in my day to day wear, M wears the rainbow! Lol


----------



## felix555

I always find leggings quite uncomfortable personally for myself that's why I wondered. A bit like tights?

I honestly do not even think I've ever noticed a toddler in leggings .... but I must have judging by how many on this thread wear them. And that's just how little I pay attention to what other kids wear :haha:


----------



## morri

well lo is wearing cotton pants. look similar to tracksuit but not as baggy.


----------



## Larkspur

LOL, if it weren't for B&B, I would have had no idea that sweatpant/trackpant haters existed. 

My LOs wear whatever is appropriate and comfortable. Shorts in summer. Sweatpants, leggings or playpants in spring/autumn. Jeans, chinos and cords in winter. Light dresses in summer and thick leggings with a dress over in winter for my daughter.


----------



## morri

i would. my mom is a tracksuit pants hater. lol. but it is a matter of class with her, she was always quite particular whats not acceptable to wear outside(and i m not talking about skimpy clothes)


----------



## leoniebabey

i just put him in whatever i pick tbh, he has joggers and he has jeans.
I wouldnt put him in tight jeans for soft play though or similar i keep those styles for best.


----------



## Gem1302

If I had a girl I think she'd pretty much live in leggings, they're not really like adult ones I think...
With Jenson I often get him cotton trousers that look like jeans, loose jeans or chinos. His joggers/sweat pants are his spare clothes in the changing bag. He's never worn anything stiff or not soft or something tight. We go to a mother & toddler group at soft play every week and he can climb up anywhere without struggling. I think most kids there wear the same as him actually, I've asked some mums where they got their LOs outfit from if I've liked it haha (once I've made friends with them - not randomly!)


----------



## AngelofTroy

I really never thought of jeans as restrictive! Micah wears jeans, chinos, cords, thin cargo type trousers and lots and lots of dungarees. I don't really buy jogging bottoms for him, I just don't personally like the style on him, but he has some loose leggings for gymnastics.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

My son wears both but only jeans that are soft material and baggy style. I hate those cardboard rough feeling ones seems so uncomfortable! He wears joggers at home and chinos or jeans when out


----------



## MommyJogger

I had to google chinos. Them are some fancy pants. This thread kind of makes me feel like I'd find myself on "People of Walmart" if I looked hard enough. 
I'd also never heard of H and M before, but it looks very hipster. Not sure we could have our kid wear it without laughing, it's just so oddly stylish for a toddler. His current fav at the moment are a pair of lovely thick mini mouse pj bottoms.


----------



## FAB mama

My son wears jeans, other material khaki type pants or knit/soft/sweat pants. I'd rather put him in soft pants for the park and soft play put he tends to trip on them and I hate when pants look too short so I put him in jeans or other pants sometimes so he doesn't trip when climbing. I can roll them up easier if necessary too. The best ones seem to be knit pants with a band at the bottom but they are harder to find in toddler sizes. Jeans don't seem to restrict him much at all.

Edit: are joggers the kind with a band at the ankle? I don't like the look of them much but they do work best for gymboree because he can't wear shoes and the surfaces are a little slippery. Fashion shouldn't overrule practicality especially with toddlers!


----------



## Zephram

My mum was a track pants hater. It took me until halfway through my twenties to figure out that if I wanted to lounge around the home in track pants or leggings, then that was okay and no one would judge me for it. :lol:

My LO wears comfy stuff. I couldn't abide him being restricted. So he's a track pants or cotton pants or shorts boy most days. I genuinely think he has never once worn jeans, but that isn't because I don't like them, it's because he's very tall and skinny and we have a big problem with his pants falling down, so currently he only wears pants with a drawstring so I can tie them up and they won't fall down.

I find it a bit odd when you go somewhere kids are climbing, etc, and they're wearing jeans. You just can't hike your leg up in jeans unless they're fake stretchy jeans.


----------



## misspriss

DS wears jeans or soft pants, whatever is clean. He is a skinny squirt and in undies, so he has tons of room in all pants. It is hard to find pants that will stay up on him AND are long enough.


----------



## x__amour

Shorts mostly as we live in Florida but yes to jeans too.


----------



## OmarsMum

Track pants, training suits, cotton shorts ... No jeans to the park or soft play, now he is 5 he chooses what to wear and he told clearly that jeans is not comfy for playing or moving around with his bike or scooter.


----------



## KatieB

They both wear soft jeans with an elasticated waist, next and M&S mainly. Not a huge fan of tailored trousers and cords/chinos on kids and don't like baggy joggers but have some lovely straight leg joggers from France (and some from UK) that are lovely and stylish (I think!) and have also kept their legs nice and warm in Winter.


----------



## minties

I like my son in sporty clothes, not really into preppy stuff.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I much prefer dungarees on Micah to any other style as they look very cute and are also loose and practical. I may have a slight dungaree habit... Almost all second hand!

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140516_163626_zps25075d1d.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141129_084824_zps1f4b22f7.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140615_182605_zpsf31705cc.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140508_094334_zpsf53153ad.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141124_175247_zpsbd8c33f4.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140820_225842_zpse87a07fc.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/DSCN0163_zps4d01c2ef.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140309_183444_zps9fdc659c.jpg


----------



## Natasha2605

My two are always in dress with tights or leggings and Tshirts/blouses. Their preference would be for dresses every day. They sometimes wear jeans. 

I'd never leave the house with them in joggers and if somebody bought them them id be mortified. 

Wouldn't even happily put joggers on a wee boy. I think they're awful.


----------



## Button#

I love h&m organic cotton joggers for DS. They fit him nicely and are comfy for him. In the winter though I put him in jeans as they're warmer and I also put him in cotton trousers in the summer as well. DS isn't much of a climber anyway.


----------



## felix555

MommyJogger said:


> I had to google chinos. Them are some fancy pants. This thread kind of makes me feel like I'd find myself on "People of Walmart" if I looked hard enough.
> I'd also never heard of H and M before, but it looks very hipster. Not sure we could have our kid wear it without laughing, it's just so oddly stylish for a toddler. His current fav at the moment are a pair of lovely thick mini mouse pj bottoms.

:rofl: that really made me laugh

Chinos .. well the ones I get, are really like jeans (that style) but in a cotton material. And H&M in the UK is cheap, that's my motivation for getting about 90% of my LO's clothes there.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son has always worn jeans and trust me he has never had a issue moving around! Lol I dislike dresses on my DD and even worse on crawling babies because so unpractical.


----------



## morri

The only dungarees lo has are her Snow/outdoor pants :haha:
this is her usual style , she also has sme leggins style pants too thugh.


----------



## kirstybumx3

AngelofTroy said:


> I much prefer dungarees on Micah to any other style as they look very cute and are also loose and practical. I may have a slight dungaree habit... Almost all second hand!
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140516_163626_zps25075d1d.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141129_084824_zps1f4b22f7.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140615_182605_zpsf31705cc.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140508_094334_zpsf53153ad.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141124_175247_zpsbd8c33f4.jpg
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140820_225842_zpse87a07fc.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/DSCN0163_zps4d01c2ef.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140309_183444_zps9fdc659c.jpg

I LOVE all of his dungarees! I wanted to get some of the star patch ones in the sale but they didn't have rio's size :( he would really like those with the cars on, where are they from? (If you don't mind sharing of course) x


----------



## RaspberryK

I love all the dungarees, ds wore loads of dungarees up until he grew out of them at around 18m xx


----------



## KatieB

I loved dungarees on Louis and Alex although it drove me mad when the poppers used to ping open when crawling etc.


----------



## AngelofTroy

kirstybumx3 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> I much prefer dungarees on Micah to any other style as they look very cute and are also loose and practical. I may have a slight dungaree habit... Almost all second hand!
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140516_163626_zps25075d1d.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141129_084824_zps1f4b22f7.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140615_182605_zpsf31705cc.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140508_094334_zpsf53153ad.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141124_175247_zpsbd8c33f4.jpg
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140820_225842_zpse87a07fc.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/DSCN0163_zps4d01c2ef.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140309_183444_zps9fdc659c.jpg
> 
> I LOVE all of his dungarees! I wanted to get some of the star patch ones in the sale but they didn't have rio's size :( he would really like those with the cars on, where are they from? (If you don't mind sharing of course) xClick to expand...

The car ones I think were 'Ladybird' which I think was Woolworths!? They were an eBay bargain!


----------



## RachA

My sons only ever had one pair of sweat pants that were actually bought for him and he hardly wore them. He hates being restricted, so much so that he wears shorts to school all year round and only puts on any form of trousers, including sweats, under sufferance. He is mush more comfortable in shorts. 
My daughter wears a mix of things: leggings, jeans, shorts, dresses, skirts. She doesn't seem to be any more restricted in jeans as opposed to leggings. 
At soft play she'll wear whatever I've put her in that day. At the park though I would tend to put her in jeans as they are harder wearing.

Eta: I love dungerees too. Both of mine wore them a lot.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love all Micha's dungarees! He is so stylish!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh i love dungarees. All Js come from the 'boys' section.


----------



## jd83

My boys wear both. Depends on what we are doing that day, but I have no problem with soft cotton pants. They are comfy and easy to play in. I'm not a huge fan of the ones with the elastic band at the bottom. I prefer the ones that are just hemmed like regular pants, just a soft material. 

I LOVE dungarees too, but they are too much of a pain once they are working on potty training/already potty trained.


----------



## steele

Joggers are for chilling at home, I'd never take him out in them. We don't wear joggers out the house so neither does he. If I had a girl if have her in leggings, tights and dresses mainly just coz little girls look adorable in them. I don't even think id get a girl joggers for at home, I'd just keep her in leggings


----------



## AngelUK

jd83 the ones with the elastic band is what I imagine when I read sweat pants. My boys were in soft cotton ones without gathered bands for their first year plus. And I avoided the grey ones as they were too sweater pantlike again. but the ones that are without and not too baggy I have no problem with even now.


----------



## catty

He has a few pairs that are skinnier fit than the rest and I wouldnt put him in these to softplay but his regular jeans I would put him in.
he doesnt own any joggers mainly because they dont really suit him I think they make him look chavvy 

I dont think they make other childen look that way only my son as he is quite short legs and on the chubbier side

my daughter doesnt own any jeans at all as she has the tiniest waist that even 0-3 doesnt fit (7 months) so she mainly wears, jeggings, leggings and denim dresses


----------



## jd83

AngelUK said:


> *jd83 the ones with the elastic band is what I imagine when I read sweat pants*. My boys were in soft cotton ones without gathered bands for their first year plus. And I avoided the grey ones as they were too sweater pantlike again. but the ones that are without and not too baggy I have no problem with even now.

That's what I envisioned too for sweat pants, but didn't know if this was one of those words that is used differently for clothing over there than it is over here:haha:


----------



## jd83

Funny story about sweats:
My 4 yr old the other day told me that people wear sweat shirts on days that they need to sweat....

Yeah, I also had no good comment to give to that aside from giggling.


----------



## Sarah125

I wouldn't put Sophie in proper jeans at this point in time as it just don't think they are that comfy for her running, climbing about etc.

She does own jeans but they aren't proper jeans, just trousers that look like jeans if that makes any sense. She just wears whatever she picks out but they are all comfy. She has leggings, cords, joggers, trousers.

As long as she is comfy and clean I don't worry about it :shrug: 

I never notice what other kids are wearing but I have seen kids dressed in very nice clothes to the park etc and the mums keep yelling at them to stay out mud or not to do this and that as they will make their clothes dirty and I feel quite sorry for the kids! It's all fun at the end of the day and clothes can be replaced or washed!


----------



## misspriss

jd83 said:


> AngelUK said:
> 
> 
> *jd83 the ones with the elastic band is what I imagine when I read sweat pants*. My boys were in soft cotton ones without gathered bands for their first year plus. And I avoided the grey ones as they were too sweater pantlike again. but the ones that are without and not too baggy I have no problem with even now.
> 
> That's what I envisioned too for sweat pants, but didn't know if this was one of those words that is used differently for clothing over there than it is over here:haha:Click to expand...

This is what DS wears, I don't buy with elastic at the bottom. I had no idea there were haters until I found out on BnB! And for the record, if it was socially acceptable, I would wear the same. But what is acceptable for a toddler and adult are two different things here.


----------



## JessyG

Larkspur said:


> LOL, if it weren't for B&B, I would have had no idea that sweatpant/trackpant haters existed.
> 
> My LOs wear whatever is appropriate and comfortable. Shorts in summer. Sweatpants, leggings or playpants in spring/autumn. Jeans, chinos and cords in winter. Light dresses in summer and thick leggings with a dress over in winter for my daughter.

I don't know what they are but I want some playpants!!

I always found leggings made my arse look a bit saggy but I love them for my daughter. That or dresses and tights. She has the odd pair of trousers but only one pair of proper jeans. They look so cute but I cant imagine they are very comfy so she has only worn them once so far. 

One pair of gap joggers but not been worn yet (they were a gift)


----------



## felix555

Ok I've been out today looking for a toddler girl wearing leggings :haha: (not specifically, I was out anyways)

I see now they're not like adult leggings. They do look quite cute.


----------



## sue_88

^^ I would post a picture of my LO who's in matching top and leggings today if it wasnt for the enchilada she's just smushed all in her hair :dohh: we went to soft play today and she did great, climbed areas she's never climbed before so must be ok for that.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yep toddler girl leggings are fantastic for play!


----------



## Scout

Ah, if you're talking sweats with the elastic at the bottom around the leg, then uggg I can't stand them for little one or myself. Just never liked them. (we do both wear straight leg sweats that look a lot like regular pants) Actually went to soft play today (not planned) and lo had on jeans and she did just fine. Of course her jeans are stretchy and soft with an elastic waist. I, otoh, was in sweats LOL


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sarah125 said:


> I never notice what other kids are wearing but I have seen kids dressed in very nice clothes to the park etc and the mums keep yelling at them to stay out mud or not to do this and that as they will make their clothes dirty and I feel quite sorry for the kids! It's all fun at the end of the day and clothes can be replaced or washed!

Whatever Micah is wearing he is allowed to get muddy so long as he's not uncomfortably wet and I'm unable to change him.


----------



## MommyJogger

Wow, some of you guys would be so incredibly bothered seeing me in public. I don't like things around my ankles, but I also hate women's capri exercise pants (because I don't particularly like that all women's pants are made to mold against the body). I wear men's sweat pants, with the elastic ankles, but I pull the elastics up to my knees to make it capri-length. With flip-flops or my very old original five-finger soft-sole yoga shoes (they're like toddler rubberoos if those were toe socks) whenever the weather lets me get away with it.
I also just realized that a lot of DS1's sweat pants have metal buttons at the waist. Because I guess that's supposed to make them more chic? There's zero function to them.


----------



## RaspberryK

MommyJogger said:


> Wow, some of you guys would be so incredibly bothered seeing me in public. I don't like things around my ankles, but I also hate women's capri exercise pants (because I don't particularly like that all women's pants are made to mold against the body). I wear men's sweat pants, with the elastic ankles, but I pull the elastics up to my knees to make it capri-length. With flip-flops or my very old original five-finger soft-sole yoga shoes (they're like toddler rubberoos if those were toe socks) whenever the weather lets me get away with it.
> I also just realized that a lot of DS1's sweat pants have metal buttons at the waist. Because I guess that's supposed to make them more chic? There's zero function to them.

And now we know why you are called mommyjogger :haha: 

Xx


----------



## felix555

MommyJogger said:


> Wow, some of you guys would be so incredibly bothered seeing me in public. I don't like things around my ankles, but I also hate women's capri exercise pants (because I don't particularly like that all women's pants are made to mold against the body). I wear men's sweat pants, with the elastic ankles, but I pull the elastics up to my knees to make it capri-length. With flip-flops or my very old original five-finger soft-sole yoga shoes (they're like toddler rubberoos if those were toe socks) whenever the weather lets me get away with it.
> I also just realized that a lot of DS1's sweat pants have metal buttons at the waist. Because I guess that's supposed to make them more chic? There's zero function to them.

Nah all of us have toddlers and trying to stop them from throwing tantrums or headbutting the floor when out. You'd probably be lucky if we noticed your hair was on fire nevermind your rubberoos :rofl:

A few weeks ago my OH asked me if I noticed the middle aged lady out in her tiger onesie (after she walked past) I honestly hadn't


----------



## Cariad_x

Olls pretty much lives in his jeans however all the ones I buy him are fairly baggy and soft denim. I don't mind him in trackies and he's had some cracking tracksuits but recently it's more a jeans things. 

I love love love dungarees but my ex hated them so Olls was rarely in them. Not a problem now haha.


----------



## Mrs Bee

My little girl wears jeggings in the winter here(Australia) besides the fact they look super comfy and cute, my daughter just looks silly in jeans...they always look like they don't fit properly.... So we just don't buy jeans. Also a huge fan of denim dresses(like overall dresses) with tights or leggings underneath for the winter :) I'd like to say my daughter would be well dressed at the park, but i wouldn't have any problem with her jumping in puddles or mud, she would be dressed for that kind occasion just in case anyways, I feel bad for the kids who can't get dirty too....clothes can always be washed and changed :)

Edited to add..... Didn't actually answer your question about joggers/sweatpants..... Not a fan of them on my daughter, same reason as the jeans really, they just look too baggy on her... She did have some tracksuit type pants last winter for pjs though... They looked very very comfy. I wouldn't even look twice at another toddlers outfit..., way too busy sorting my own kid out while we are out and about!


----------



## JenX

My LO wears a lot of dresses with leggings, soft pants, and jeans. She doesn't really have any sweat pants in her current size, but I'm not against them. I just never came across any that I liked or thought she needed. 

I was just thinking about it and I hardly ever notice what other toddlers are wearing, unless it is something particularly cute. We were at a play date this afternoon, and I can't remember any of what the kids were wearing except one child's dress because I really liked it.


----------



## SarahBear

Violet, only has one pair of jeans and I didn't buy them. I don't really see the point of jeans for a toddler and aim more for comfort.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

My OH put her in sweat pants all the time before she decided to be the most difficult child ever. Never bothered me. 

Abby will not wear anything but leggings mostly.. She used to wear thin comfortable jeans but has recently decided against them and any material other than leggings or thin cotton pajama pants (and those can't be too baggy and can't ride up in the slightest when she sits ) & I don't wear leggings as I find them uncomfortable.


----------



## Natsku

Maria wears these kind of joggers, soft cotton ones with (usually) elastic at the bottom so they don't ride up her leg when she's playing. They call them college trousers here for some reason. Definitely the best thing to wear to daycare as they're easy for her to pull up and down herself for going to the toilet as well as being comfy for playing (today they're digging a snow fort - need lots of freedom of movement for that!)
https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/DSC_0020_zpsqvdziygc.jpg


----------



## AP

We use the smart joggers from asda, they look bootcut. I hate all other joggers though but jeans are too restricting even for the bathroom


----------



## twobecome3

Sarah125 said:


> I have seen kids dressed in very nice clothes to the park etc and the mums keep yelling at them to stay out mud or not to do this and that as they will make their clothes dirty and I feel quite sorry for the kids! It's all fun at the end of the day and clothes can be replaced or washed!


THis. drives me bonkers!


----------



## twobecome3

I think she has one pair of sweats left in the drawer that fit. 

she has a lot of pants that look like jeans but are actually soft and stretchy. tbh I don't buy her clothes! shes gets so much at xmas, birthdays. some of it I wouldn't necessarily buy myself but someone did, so she wears it all.

the only exception was stiff jeans when she was really small. I remember putting her in a pair of crisp overalls and she hated them - they kept her legs straight when she wanted to curl them in. so we didn't put jeans on her for a long time.


----------



## Bex84

My daughter has mixture if leggings and jeans. Jeans are good for when crawling about etc as then she doesent scrape knees and doesn't restrict her, she is more in leggings to be honest and I did more jeans when crawling about as then the knees didn't get ruined. My baby boy has a mixture of jeans and jogging bottoms and he is at stage if crawling about. To be honest its just personal preference. I like stuff my kids can rough and tumble in which arnt likely to fall apart


----------



## jd83

Should also point out that although my kids do wear jeans plenty, my main complain with them for play clothes for boys is that they ruin the knees of them. Every. Single. Pair. Why???? Why are boys so unbelievably rough on their jeans??? I just bought DS1 all new jeans in September, like 10 pairs. I think he only has 2 pairs left without holy knees.


----------



## FAB mama

I was thinking about this yesterday&#8230; I went to the park and saw a mom with two small children and the MOM had on the stretchy soft pants with a band at the bottom. They were black and kind of sparkly. She looked like the rich, fashionable type so maybe they are in style!?? I wouldn't have picked that outfit.


----------



## stephanie1990

I personally love joggers on my girls in the winter when its cold and when were in the house, im not keen on them if were going out. When we go to soft play i just put them in leggings or atm its knitted dresses and tights. I love jeans i think they look very smart but i agree with the comfort aspect of them, if i wear my jeans and im out and about as soon as i get home, my pjs go on :blush: xx


----------



## felix555

Toddler jeans / trousers / cords are not uncomfortable :shrug:

We're not talking Armani A/W 2015 collection here. They are toddler jeans designed for toddlers with comfort in mind so obviously not like adult jeans. Some with elasticated waists are actually just like glorified joggers.


----------



## catty

Some of the jeans I buy they are lined with cotton material and they look super comfy, wish I could get in my size!
His skinnier jeans are a bit uncomfy for softplay though. I didnt realise they were 'skinny' fit or I wouldt have bought


----------



## JessyG

felix555 said:


> Toddler jeans / trousers / cords are not uncomfortable :shrug:
> 
> We're not talking Armani A/W 2015 collection here. They are toddler jeans designed for toddlers with comfort in mind so obviously not like adult jeans. Some with elasticated waists are actually just like glorified joggers.

She has a pair of Primark 'jeans' but they have an elasticated waist and made of really soft material. They really are more like joggers with a jean effect and turn up!


----------



## sequeena

My son funnily enough has never worn through a pair of trousers.


----------



## morri

Here a couple of my lo's trousers have a doubled up knee area to prevent it from wearing out.


----------



## OmarsMum

felix555 said:


> Toddler jeans / trousers / cords are not uncomfortable :shrug:
> 
> We're not talking Armani A/W 2015 collection here. They are toddler jeans designed for toddlers with comfort in mind so obviously not like adult jeans. Some with elasticated waists are actually just like glorified joggers.

I hate those types of "comfy" jeans, I prefer proper jeans on DS, this is why jeans is uncomfy wear in our house :haha: 

I buy soft cotton training suits from Mothercare (similar to the one he's wearing in the avatar pic), they're nice and comfy and warm enough here. 

He wears long trousers 3-4 months a year, it is too hot here he lives in shorts, even now with a cooler weather he goes to school wearing shorts


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

catty said:


> Some of the jeans I buy they are lined with cotton material and they look super comfy, wish I could get in my size!
> His skinnier jeans are a bit uncomfy for softplay though. I didnt realise they were 'skinny' fit or I wouldt have bought

I absolutely love the lined ones. Primark of all plaves sell them.


----------



## AngelUK

I actually just ordered some so called "soft jersey knit pants" from BabyGap (via ebay) which I think is possibly some ppl refer to as sweat pants or joggers. I thought they might help with potty training as they are easy to pull down and up and are hopefully easier to wash than their nicer trousers. (And if they get ruined I won't mind so much.) I don't think they will be wearing them out of the house though.


----------



## Larkspur

Can I just ask why people don't want kids wearing sweatpants/track pants/joggers out of the house? I mean, what is the message you're scared that it will send to other people? I'm honestly scratching my head!


----------



## MummyMana

Imogen wears like stretchy jeans ( jeggins I guess) I'd have her in joggers but I can't find any for babies that I like :( 

I also can't find any for adults that I like aside from the one pair that I have


----------



## felix555

Larkspur said:


> Can I just ask why people don't want kids wearing sweatpants/track pants/joggers out of the house? I mean, what is the message you're scared that it will send to other people? I'm honestly scratching my head!

I don't really care what people think of what I wear, I sincerely mean this. But I've never been comfortable going out in sweats because just to me personally they're a bit like pyjamas. I'd feel uncomfortable going out. 

Like some wouldn't go out without make-up.

Again though I don't see someone in sweats out and think badly of them, I just wouldn't because of how I would personally feel if I wore them when out.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Larkspur said:


> Can I just ask why people don't want kids wearing sweatpants/track pants/joggers out of the house? I mean, what is the message you're scared that it will send to other people? I'm honestly scratching my head!

I agree I really don't understand why people would be embarrassed to take their kids out in joggers. :shrug:

I love kids in 'kid' clothes and hate seeing them dressed as little adults (not that I think jeans are adult clothes). At soft play last week I saw two sisters about 1 and 3 in matching smart dresses, headbands and everything but NO tights! Their legs were blotchy purple and I felt so sorry for them. :nope:


----------



## felix555

.Mrs.B. said:


> Larkspur said:
> 
> 
> Can I just ask why people don't want kids wearing sweatpants/track pants/joggers out of the house? I mean, what is the message you're scared that it will send to other people? I'm honestly scratching my head!
> 
> I agree I really don't understand why people would be embarrassed to take their kids out in joggers. :shrug:
> 
> I love kids in 'kid' clothes and hate seeing them dressed as little adults (not that I think jeans are adult clothes). At soft play last week I saw two sisters about 1 and 3 in matching smart dresses, headbands and everything but NO tights! Their legs were blotchy purple and I felt so sorry for them. :nope:Click to expand...

I'm not sure how it works not wanting to be judged for letting your LO wear joggers and then in the very next sentence make swipes at how others dress their kids.


----------



## Wriggley

felix555 said:


> .Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larkspur said:
> 
> 
> Can I just ask why people don't want kids wearing sweatpants/track pants/joggers out of the house? I mean, what is the message you're scared that it will send to other people? I'm honestly scratching my head!
> 
> I agree I really don't understand why people would be embarrassed to take their kids out in joggers. :shrug:
> 
> I love kids in 'kid' clothes and hate seeing them dressed as little adults (not that I think jeans are adult clothes). At soft play last week I saw two sisters about 1 and 3 in matching smart dresses, headbands and everything but NO tights! Their legs were blotchy purple and I felt so sorry for them. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure how it works not wanting to be judged for letting your LO wear joggers and then in the very next sentence make swipes at how others dress their kids.Click to expand...

its never occurred to me to judge a parent on how they dress their kids :/


----------



## AngelUK

I don't really care how others dress their child either unless it is inappropriately for age and weather. 
I don't like sweatpants with gathered seams cause I don't like the look of them. It has nothing to do with being embarrassed. At home I wear my yoga bottoms but I don't find those appropriate to go out with either. They, like sweat pants to me, are lounge wear, not outdoor wear. 
I do not however dress my boys like miniature adults either.


----------



## felix555

Well this thread nicely proves we can't do anything right as parents ...

Dress your LO for comfort in joggers and you're a chavvy, can't be bothered mom 

Dress your LO for style in jeans and you're an uptight, only cares about appearances mom that does not give a stuff about your LO's comfort level and probably don't even allow the little snowflake to ever play in the mud for fear of ruining their Ralph Lauren polo shirt.

:rofl:


----------



## JessyG

I must admit I have judged BUT in my defense I only do it when I feel the child is inappropriately dressed. Eg middle of winter mum in big winter coat, small child in nothing but a hoody and trousers. Pissed me off.


----------



## catty

I dont know why I think because to me they are similar to pjamas. We use them for lounging around. I guess it depends it what you use them for yourself maybe? I also find it alot easier to match t shorts etc with jeans as anything goes, whereas joggers need a pretty casual top to go with them?

Forgot to add when we get to potty training stage or if someone bought them as a present I would put them on. Also if he chose to whem hes older he easily could.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont wead joggers but my kids always wear them because I think they are cosy and warm in winter. Sometimes my 2 yr old wears babygrows, with shoes and coat for school run. Even lazier than joggers. Dont even notice other kids.


----------



## JessyG

Oh couldn't give a rat ass if there are kids in joggers so long as they are clean and warm.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

felix555 said:


> .Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larkspur said:
> 
> 
> Can I just ask why people don't want kids wearing sweatpants/track pants/joggers out of the house? I mean, what is the message you're scared that it will send to other people? I'm honestly scratching my head!
> 
> I agree I really don't understand why people would be embarrassed to take their kids out in joggers. :shrug:
> 
> I love kids in 'kid' clothes and hate seeing them dressed as little adults (not that I think jeans are adult clothes). At soft play last week I saw two sisters about 1 and 3 in matching smart dresses, headbands and everything but NO tights! Their legs were blotchy purple and I felt so sorry for them. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure how it works not wanting to be judged for letting your LO wear joggers and then in the very next sentence make swipes at how others dress their kids.Click to expand...

Sorry that came out wrong, I felt sorry for these girls because they were clearly very cold when their parents had gone to such an effort dressing them. My daughter wears dresses and as long as she's warm/comfy then it's appropriate. 'Adult' clothes to me are things like heels, body shaping clothes, clothes that are weather inappropriate such as a thin leather jacket in icy weather. And yes I absolutely judge when I see this.


----------



## KatieB

I thought of this thread this morning when I put Louis in joggers for his nursery class (attached to the primary so they have a uniform). It was for their gym session though ;)
I agree that cords/jeans etc don't have to be restrictive. I bought a lovely pair of cords for Alex today, super soft and with a nice drawstring waist. All of their jeans have this soft waistband too.


----------



## Reid

Definitely joggers for my lo when we go to soft play and leggings and skater style dress for me the reason being when we go down the big wavy slide we fly down lol wore jeans once and they stick so jogger everytime much more fun we ain't there for a fashion show we are there for serious fun &#128522;


----------



## Larkspur

AngelUK said:


> I don't really care how others dress their child either unless it is inappropriately for age and weather.
> I don't like sweatpants with gathered seams cause I don't like the look of them. It has nothing to do with being embarrassed. At home I wear my yoga bottoms but I don't find those appropriate to go out with either. They, like sweat pants to me, are lounge wear, not outdoor wear.
> I do not however dress my boys like miniature adults either.

Aha, this is why I'm confused! 

To me, sweatpants would be classed as activewear/sportwear. So when someone says, "I wouldn't wear them outside the house," I think, "... Do you have a home gym or something?" 

But then again, maybe New Zealand just has a really casual clothing culture. I don't even think we have 'loungewear' as a concept. There are pyjamas, and then there are clothes. Even there the line is a bit blurry. :haha: 

In fact, one of the country's best-loved ads is a joke about how far you can wear a swimsuit (togs) away from the beach before it becomes underwear. If you say "Togs togs UNDIES" to a Kiwi, they will know what you're talking about. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-Lx2ihpGbc


----------



## minties

Do the "nothing but jeans" kids even wear them all summer? Just wondering if they get hot and bothered.


----------



## NoodleSnack

JessyG said:


> I must admit I have judged BUT in my defense I only do it when I feel the child is inappropriately dressed. Eg middle of winter mum in big winter coat, small child in nothing but a hoody and trousers. Pissed me off.

Maybe the kid refused to put the coat on and she trusted her child to decide what he's comfortable in/when he's cold. 

Larkspur: what I wear outside is different when I'm in NZ vs elsewhere. I like how casual people are in NZ.


----------



## AngelofTroy

JessyG said:


> I must admit I have judged BUT in my defense I only do it when I feel the child is inappropriately dressed. Eg middle of winter mum in big winter coat, small child in nothing but a hoody and trousers. Pissed me off.

This is sometimes us! Micah hates wearing a big coat at the park as he runs and climbs non stop and gets too hot, he throws his hat off as soon as we get in the gates and has never ever allowed me to put gloves on him! and that gear seems much more restrictive to me than jeans are anyway! So at the park he is usually in a long sleeved vest, long sleeved top and a warm jumper with a hood, sometimes a splash suit if it's wet. If he was cold he'd tell me and I'd have extras under the buggy. I on the other hand am standing mostly still or walking slowly and you bet I'm in a coat, hat, gloves and scarf! 

Also his coat is a puffy one so I take it off for the carseat and often he'll refuse to have it back on so we just walk quickly with him in a warm jumper and trousers if we're not going to be outside for long. 

Micah runs a lot warmer than me and despite refusing warmer clothes is often sweating after a long park session.


----------



## Wriggley

Minties - my boys wear shorts in the summer I'm talking winter. Most of their summer clothes get trashed :/ but you are right jeans in summer is a no no 

Angeloftroy - my boys are the same as Micah :) and I'm another one who takes coats off for cars


----------



## JessyG

Fair enough. Just always feel cold when I see them. 

Yeah always take puffy coats/snowsuits off for the car. But she wouldn't be allowed outside without a coat hat and gloves in this weather but then we both feel the cold a lot so she needs it.


----------



## steele

Larkspur said:


> Can I just ask why people don't want kids wearing sweatpants/track pants/joggers out of the house? I mean, what is the message you're scared that it will send to other people? I'm honestly scratching my head!

. In the UK joggers have a bit of a reputation for being 'chavvy' so I openly admit we don't wear them as I don't want to thought of like that. Doesn't mean he's not dressed comfortably though, I buy stretch waist jeans that aren't stiff denim, or chinos. When he was smaller he could pull off baby leggings but not so much now he's a toddler. Right now in the house he's in comfy joggers and a hoody but I'll change him into jeans and a jumper before we go out this afternoon. 


minties said:


> Do the "nothing but jeans" kids even wear them all summer? Just wondering if they get hot and bothered.

 he wears shorts in the summer


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah wears shorts or thin cotton trousers in the summer.. If we get a summer! :haha:


----------



## felix555

For the 2.5.days it's actually summer in the UK my mostly jeans wearer wears shorts.


----------



## kirstybumx3

The only reason I don't often put Rio in joggers is absolutely not because of other people. I don't care one bit what others think of me or the way I choose to dress MY child. Same as I don't judge others. 
(I will, like others have said, feel a bit sorry for some children who are clearly uncomfortable/cold or whatever but still will not judge the parents as there may be a reason for the way they are dressed (as micahs mummy said, Rio refuses to keep a hat and gloves on and I often get comments from passers by about how his hands must be freezing - annoying. What should I do, glue them on?)

The reason I don't put him in joggers is just because I dont think they suit him well personally. He is long and thin but mainly torso and short legs so he looks like a sack of potatoes in baggy bottoms lol. 

In response to summer re jeans, none here when it's got (one day a year lol) Rio wears shorts or cropped dungs mainly x


----------



## sandilion

I think 'sweat pants' are the same thing as what we call 'Trackies' and yep DS wears them all the time if not shorts. I save jeans etc for special outings. But i feel he has more breathing and stretching room in 'trackies' so he remains in them.

I make him look groovy in his trackies with cool tshirts and jumpers etc.


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm the first to admit i wouldn't even take my kids out in joggers. I think they look horrid and chavvy. OH bought Summer two pairs from Next for nursery and I binned them. Horrible things.


----------



## jd83

What is "chavvy"? I think I've seen it on here before, too, but forget what it meant, although I gather its not good, lol. We don't use that word in the US. Also, I can't imagine viewing sweat pants that way. No, they aren't exactly the most fashionable piece of clothing, but people typically are wearing them for comfort, not fashion. They aren't my favorite thing in the world clothing-wise, but I certainly have never looked at anyone judging them for wearing them. Unless they are super dirty/holy, etc, I don't care what they are wearing (unless its something super cute and I want to know where I can buy it:haha:)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Id rather mine looked chavvy and comfy :D


----------



## AngelUK

What I don't get is that the implication is that every other type of bottoms besides sweatpants (or what ever you want to call them) are uncomfy!? 

As for what chavvy means, I am thinking the closest equivalent in the US might me trailer trashy? I am not sure though.


----------



## jd83

AngelUK said:


> *What I don't get is that the implication is that every other type of bottoms besides sweatpants (or what ever you want to call them) are uncomfy!?
> *
> As for what chavvy means, I am thinking the closest equivalent in the US might me trailer trashy? I am not sure though.

I don't think they are uncomfy for adults who are mostly stationary while their kids are running around playing. I've never been uncomfy in whatever I choose to wear, but I'm also not climbing up play equipment, etc. Honestly, I wouldn't even say that jeans are uncomfy for them to play, just that sometimes they can slow them down because some brands aren't as stretchy for climbing around. I know others have mentioned on here about kids jeans being made to be stretchy and more comfortable, but I think it really depends on the brand. I've had some that I bought for the kids that I ended up just donating because they were just awful; not stretchy, kind of stiff material, not much give in the waist area for the way kids play, etc. 

Again, I dress my kids in soft pants and jeans both, so I'm not judging. Just offering an explanation as to why some feel that way about jeans for play.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Older children are fine I think but when its cold out I would feel more comfortable in soft fabrics. I am always concious of waistbands etc when in carseat and things like that. My son has spd and autism, he is very sensitive to materials and have learnt alot for what may or may or not be comfortable for my toddler


----------



## AngelUK

^ Fair enough. Though I am very sure that for example the cords my boys wear are super soft and very comfy. They have an elastic band at the top too and no buttons. 
Only Sebastian owns a pair of proper jeans and they were a present. Jeans do not look good on my round little Dominic. I would agree though that some proper jeans could be a bit stiff and would be less comfy. It is another reason why we choose soft cargos and cords.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Yes I agree, I don't think that toddler jeans/cargos are uncomfortable at all and some are definately just as flexible as joggers. What concerns me is people not wanting their children to wear joggers out as they are worried about their children looking 'chavvy'. I would like my children to grow up knowing they can be individual and wear whatever they want, be it chavvy, gothic or anything else, I wouldn't want them to see one style as a negative.

FYI, if people google 'micheal carroll lotto lout' images then this pretty much sums up the 'chav' look. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jade has some asda jeans that are really soft.


----------



## AngelofTroy

For those who don't know what a chav is:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/images_zps5b6385c3.jpg :haha:


----------



## MommyJogger

Is the difference between "chavvy" and "ready to exercise" bling, having your make-up done heavy, and your hair "did"? 
Last time chavvy was explained to me, I went away thinking it was the equivalent of "bro-tastic", "guido", "guidette", or "Jersey Shore".
I wouldn't really think the photo above were chavvy if they weren't wearing flava flav jewelery and weaves.


----------



## MommyJogger

It also kind of pisses me off that when I look up chavvy, this attire is really only unacceptable if you're overweight? If it's a slim girl in running tights and a hoodie, I never see it called chavvy or criticized. Kind of a terrible place to be as a society.


----------



## Wriggley

AngelofTroy said:


> For those who don't know what a chav is:
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/images_zps5b6385c3.jpg :haha:

:rofl: most definitely british chav at their finest lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Love little Britain!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

MommyJogger said:


> It also kind of pisses me off that when I look up chavvy, this attire is really only unacceptable if you're overweight? If it's a slim girl in running tights and a hoodie, I never see it called chavvy or criticized. Kind of a terrible place to be as a society.

Yeh slim person can look chavvy. Gold massive hoop earrings, high tight ponytale etc


----------



## KatieB

How pathetic to think a child looks chavvy in a pair of joggers.


----------



## AngelofTroy

MommyJogger said:


> It also kind of pisses me off that when I look up chavvy, this attire is really only unacceptable if you're overweight? If it's a slim girl in running tights and a hoodie, I never see it called chavvy or criticized. Kind of a terrible place to be as a society.

I disagree, there were some VERY chavvy girls at my secondary school who were slim and pretty (under the make up), they were the 'cool kids'! I think the thing that makes it chavvy is when they're clearly not wearing the tracksuit because they're exercising, but to show off the usually very visible brand and say 'look at me I'm wearing Nike/Kappa' or whatever brand. The jewellery and overdone hair and make up serves to emphasise that point, that this is not me on the way to the gym or even me not caring what I look like, but more 'theys me flashy designer (or fake!) trackies innit' :haha: 

I've got nothing against joggers on kids and I don't feel kids look chavvy in them anyway.


----------



## FAB mama

AngelofTroy said:


> For those who don't know what a chav is:
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/images_zps5b6385c3.jpg :haha:

That makes me think of:
 



Attached Files:







jerseyshore__120319191333.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## veganmama

AngelUK said:


> ^ Fair enough. Though I am very sure that for example the cords my boys wear are super soft and very comfy. They have an elastic band at the top too and no buttons.
> Only Sebastian owns a pair of proper jeans and they were a present. Jeans do not look good on my round little Dominic. I would agree though that some proper jeans could be a bit stiff and would be less comfy. It is another reason why we choose soft cargos and cords.

when i made this thread and implied uncomfy i mostly meant when my LO is trying to climb something high like put his leg up on something, i always ALWAYS find that jeans prevent his leg going up a couple inches because of the restriction of the bagginess near the crotch. i dont know if that makes sense to you lol. 

im sure when hes like 6 and more physically advanced it wouldnt matter if he was wearing jeans he work his way around the restrictiveness but atm he gives up when he sees his leg isnt lifting the extra couple inches it could be if he were wearing sweat pants


and i also dont get what does everyone mean by sweatpants looking bad? i mean, ya i prefer jeans look over sweat pants look but sweat pant look isnt THAT bad. 

https://www.joefresh.com/ca/Categor...oddler-Boys’-Patch-Sweatpant/p/TBW4AF3617_001

thanks for all the answers guys! i just wanted to know if i was the only one whos LO wears those types of sweatpants in the winter lol because every boy here literally wears jeans even at softplay!


----------



## jd83

MommyJogger said:


> Is the difference between "chavvy" and "ready to exercise" bling, having your make-up done heavy, and your hair "did"?
> Last time chavvy was explained to me, I went away thinking it was the equivalent of "bro-tastic", "guido", "guidette", or* "Jersey Shore".
> *I wouldn't really think the photo above were chavvy if they weren't wearing flava flav jewelery and weaves.

Ha, this was my first thought when I saw the pic above, I was like oh they mean Jersey shore, minus the massive hair pouf. It was the makeup and jewelry added in that got the point across for me, too, as that's clearly not on the way to the gym. 

Honestly, I still don't get how that's such a negative thing over there, because its pretty common over here :haha: Geez, I see people all the time in there "gym wear" get ups, all done up with clearly no plan to exercise. I mean, no gym goer wears a full face of make up and cares that their hair is perfectly coifed. Not my personal style, but I've never cared at all when I see other people dressed that way.


----------



## Wriggley

MommyJogger said:


> It also kind of pisses me off that when I look up chavvy, this attire is really only unacceptable if you're overweight? If it's a slim girl in running tights and a hoodie, I never see it called chavvy or criticized. Kind of a terrible place to be as a society.

im in the UK and can assure you that the word 'chavvy' his absolutely NOTHING to do with weight :dohh:

joggers/sweatpants are an exercise type of clothing.

BOTH my boys wear them for gymnastics and soft play... places I feel are appropriate for gym type wear.... 

I go running but I dont wear my running gear for everyday wear .... so i dont put my boys in their gym wear when they are not at gym or soft play :shrug:

i think its 'pathetic' that we are getting classed as up tight/ scared of what people think/ worried our kids will look chavvy for not putting them in exercise clothes as a day to day outfit... i mean does it really matter what I dress MY children in?? 

I really dont care what other peoples kids wear I dont bat an eyelid at kids outfits


----------



## veganmama

this is my LO in sweatpants lol

https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/1526707_817003435008679_7111307002549967430_n_zpsb256e254.jpg


complete with a sweasthirt and all lol

https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/10671478_794590767249946_4734029077784908673_n_zps6035dc01.jpg


----------



## KatieB

Perhaps this whole thread is getting a bit "pathetic".


----------



## veganmama

can a boy look chavvy or does this only apply to girls


----------



## jd83

veganmama said:


> this is my LO in sweatpants lol
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/1526707_817003435008679_7111307002549967430_n_zpsb256e254.jpg
> 
> 
> complete with a sweasthirt and all lol
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/10671478_794590767249946_4734029077784908673_n_zps6035dc01.jpg

I love the Oshkosh sweat outfit:) I think its super cute, personally:thumbup:


----------



## MommyJogger

Maybe I'm just used to our lifestyle-- we live too far outside of town to take short trips in, so when we go to town, we combine it with a trip to the park/US equivalent of a soft play/gymnastics and when DH gets off of work, he meets us and takes the kids so that I can enjoy a run with the running group (because there's no one for me to group run with in the middle of nowhere that we live). So whenever there's a trip anywhere, it's combined with a trip for DS to exercise and for me to exercise. But I guess people can live close enough to a grocery that it's convenient to _just _take a trip to the grocery store. 
I guess I thought the weight thing because when I googled chav I saw men of all sizes and then just overweight women.


----------



## Wriggley

jd83 said:


> MommyJogger said:
> 
> 
> Is the difference between "chavvy" and "ready to exercise" bling, having your make-up done heavy, and your hair "did"?
> Last time chavvy was explained to me, I went away thinking it was the equivalent of "bro-tastic", "guido", "guidette", or* "Jersey Shore".
> *I wouldn't really think the photo above were chavvy if they weren't wearing flava flav jewelery and weaves.
> 
> Ha, this was my first thought when I saw the pic above, I was like oh they mean Jersey shore, minus the massive hair pouf. It was the makeup and jewelry added in that got the point across for me, too, as that's clearly not on the way to the gym.
> 
> Honestly, I still don't get how that's such a negative thing over there, because its pretty common over here :haha: Geez, I see people all the time in there "gym wear" get ups, all done up with clearly no plan to exercise. I mean, no gym goer wears a full face of make up and cares that their hair is perfectly coifed. Not my personal style, but I've never cared at all when I see other people dressed that way.Click to expand...

chavvy is not defined by a pair of joggers/sweatpants.. a few years ago it became a 'chav fashion' to wear joggers with their socks pulled over them, they also went through the... one jogger leg worn correctly the other leg pulled up to the knee so the calf was on show..

caps (baseball hats??)... the chav look was to keep the tag on :dohh: WHY! 

sovering rings - the bigger the better 

cars - lets see how much noise it can make... through the exhaust and the speakers 

language - 'init mate? yeah boi' :rofl: 

shaving patterns into your hair cut... 

then you have the big hooped earring... which is completed with a bright orange foundation that looks like its been applied with a paint roller and your face no longer moves :rofl: 

^^^ thats your average chav... NOT a child in joggers :thumbup:


----------



## MommyJogger

Wriggley said:


> one jogger leg worn correctly the other leg pulled up to the knee so the calf was on show..

Don't people do this to prevent the gear on that side of the bike catching their pant leg? That's what all the bikers to here (and some hipsters, whether they bike or not, lol).


----------



## AngelofTroy

veganmama said:


> can a boy look chavvy or does this only apply to girls

Boys and girls, anyone really!


----------



## AngelofTroy

veganmama said:


> this is my LO in sweatpants lol
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/1526707_817003435008679_7111307002549967430_n_zpsb256e254.jpg
> 
> 
> complete with a sweasthirt and all lol
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/10671478_794590767249946_4734029077784908673_n_zps6035dc01.jpg

I think he looks adorable!


----------



## NoodleSnack

veganmama said:


> this is my LO in sweatpants lol
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/1526707_817003435008679_7111307002549967430_n_zpsb256e254.jpg
> 
> 
> complete with a sweasthirt and all lol
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/10671478_794590767249946_4734029077784908673_n_zps6035dc01.jpg

He's gorgeous.


----------



## OmarsMum

Off to change my avatar pic of my child wearing whatever that's called :rofl:

Note to self: carry training suit & shoes in a sports bag instead of wearing them to school run before going to the gym, there are Westerner teachers and parents there :nope: 

Honestly this is how I feel now looool :haha:


----------



## steele

I think kids can look chavvy, Nike tracksuits with clunky Nike airs on their 3 month old... Gold bracelets on theirs toddlers... Ear piercings on boy toddlers with massive diamonds in. I see all of those things around here and non of them would be comfy either. Just the joggers won't make a kid look chavvy but I still prefer to put him in jeans or chinos as I feel they are too casual and I wouldn't wear them out.


----------



## Wriggley

MommyJogger said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> one jogger leg worn correctly the other leg pulled up to the knee so the calf was on show..
> 
> Don't people do this to prevent the gear on that side of the bike catching their pant leg? That's what all the bikers to here (and some hipsters, whether they bike or not, lol).Click to expand...

yeah but you wouldnt call them a chav for doing it for that purpose... hence why i said you cant call a child a chav for wearing joggers... my head hurts lol i was simply trying to give an idea of the 'chav brand'


----------



## catty

Ok so we are younger than most parents round here (25 but still) I had 2 children under 1 and if I then combined that with putting my child in a tracksuit or grey joggers (not the ones I seen in the pics of the kids here) people would plain and simple think I was a ned/chav. 
I also chuck my hair up in a high bun hairstyle and probably wear a bit too much make up to hide that im exhausted so I probably do look like one these days?


----------



## MommyJogger

Wriggley said:


> MommyJogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> one jogger leg worn correctly the other leg pulled up to the knee so the calf was on show..
> 
> Don't people do this to prevent the gear on that side of the bike catching their pant leg? That's what all the bikers to here (and some hipsters, whether they bike or not, lol).Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but you wouldnt call them a chav for doing it for that purpose... hence why i said you cant call a child a chav for wearing joggers... my head hurts lol i was simply trying to give an idea of the 'chav brand'Click to expand...

lol, sorry, I'm not trying to be combative. I'm trying to discern whether I'm a chav. Does it still count if all my "brands" are Hanes and Fruit of the Loom? :haha:


----------



## jd83

I guess the difference si you guys kind of lump all those different things into one category, where in the US we have different "labels" for each of those ...

Jersey shore look
Trailer trash look
Pimpin look
gangster Look
Emo look
Hood look
etc etc

They all have different names here, not all lumped together.
ETA: again, not that Icare what others are wearing...just pointing out the difference in how they are labeled here


----------



## catty

MommyJogger said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyJogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> one jogger leg worn correctly the other leg pulled up to the knee so the calf was on show..
> 
> Don't people do this to prevent the gear on that side of the bike catching their pant leg? That's what all the bikers to here (and some hipsters, whether they bike or not, lol).Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but you wouldnt call them a chav for doing it for that purpose... hence why i said you cant call a child a chav for wearing joggers... my head hurts lol i was simply trying to give an idea of the 'chav brand'Click to expand...
> 
> lol, sorry, I'm not trying to be combative. I'm trying to discern whether I'm a chav. Does it still count if all my "brands" are Hanes and Fruit of the Loom? :haha:Click to expand...

A chav isnt just what you wear though. Chavs round here drink in the day, hang outside in groups with usually dogs that are allowed to run anywhere and just not people id like to bump into often. The scottish version neds (non educated delinquents) are similar but maybe dont wear such expensive brands haha


----------



## MommyJogger

jd83 said:


> I guess the difference si you guys kind of lump all those different things into one category, where in the US we have different "labels" for each of those ...
> 
> Jersey shore look
> Trailer trash look
> Pimpin look
> gangster Look
> Emo look
> Hood look
> etc etc
> 
> They all have different names here, not all lumped together.
> ETA: again, not that Icare what others are wearing...just pointing out the difference in how they are labeled here

^That would make it make a lot more sense if that were true. :thumbup:


----------



## Wriggley

MommyJogger said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyJogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> one jogger leg worn correctly the other leg pulled up to the knee so the calf was on show..
> 
> Don't people do this to prevent the gear on that side of the bike catching their pant leg? That's what all the bikers to here (and some hipsters, whether they bike or not, lol).Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but you wouldnt call them a chav for doing it for that purpose... hence why i said you cant call a child a chav for wearing joggers... my head hurts lol i was simply trying to give an idea of the 'chav brand'Click to expand...
> 
> lol, sorry, I'm not trying to be combative. I'm trying to discern whether I'm a chav. Does it still count if all my "brands" are Hanes and Fruit of the Loom? :haha:Click to expand...

ive got no idea what that is lol 

when you look at it the whole chav thing is basically just a big stereotype.. if you look at all the things that make up a chav.. most things are pretty normal but have some how been sucked into the chav brand i guess....


----------



## AngelofTroy

I would not call emo and chav the same thing


----------



## catty

AngelofTroy said:


> I would not call emo and chav the same thing

Me either, there are lots of different types here too, chav is mostly just 'rough' people where I am. Some of them do wear nice normal clothes but I can still tell who they are. Maybe im judgemental


----------



## Gem1302

steele said:


> I think kids can look chavvy, Nike tracksuits with clunky Nike airs on their 3 month old... Gold bracelets on theirs toddlers... Ear piercings on boy toddlers with massive diamonds in. I see all of those things around here and non of them would be comfy either. Just the joggers won't make a kid look chavvy but I still prefer to put him in jeans or chinos as I feel they are too casual and I wouldn't wear them out.

Exactly this. Some people dress their kids in a way that makes them look like mini trouble causers. Yes people here put big jewellery on their baby and make them wear bright branded shell suit type track suits and bright clunky trainers. That would make a baby look chavvy. 

Reading through this, I'm confused between what we all interpret joggers/sweatpants are. There are ones in full tracksuit shell suit things that I wouldn't buy, my boyfriend wears like the breathable tracksuit bottoms to play football in...the cotton ones I don't think are interpreted badly unless worn by a teenager or adult with their backside hanging out (chav way of wearing them) then I'm imagining some people are talking about tight gym type yoga pants things. I don't think they're chavvy at all but never seen them worn out & about unless running. 

The guy in this picture is like a chav (he's wearing tracksuit bottoms but you can't see them, proving that joggers alone do not make a chav - you have to add on accessories from the pound shop, wear your trousers to show your backside and usually wear a baseball cap, and yep people dress their kids like this!) - he is the traditional chav image! 

I'm not saying all people who dress like this aren't nice people, or vice versa, but if you're gonna be randomly swore at in the street or walk past a group of underage kids drinking and smoking they're likely to be dressed like this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JessyG

veganmama said:


> this is my LO in sweatpants lol
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/1526707_817003435008679_7111307002549967430_n_zpsb256e254.jpg
> 
> 
> complete with a sweasthirt and all lol
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/10671478_794590767249946_4734029077784908673_n_zps6035dc01.jpg

Your little boy is gorgeous and very stylish. I love his outfit.


----------



## Gem1302

I know! Think of or google Ali G.
That's what a chav is like around here. 

A chav is the while persona not just joggers. That it just the image that stereotypically goes with it.


----------



## Feff

I love seeing kids in joggers :haha: is it just me? I think they look lovely and cosy and comfy. But I'm really not a flouncy dress and knitted bonnet type of mam so that probably helps.

Eta: Elodie has a couple of pairs of jeans, most are comfy but the ones from zara aren't so comfy (the ones I bought anyway). I did take a pair of those off her half way through the day last week because she looked uncomfortable in them. She normally wears leggings, jeggings and SHOCK HORROR I let her leave the house in joggers too!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Chav is about mannerisms nor just clothes. Jersey shore looks nothing like vicky pollard lol


----------



## MummyMana

I went out wearing jeans and joggers today :D


----------



## felix555

MommyJogger said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyJogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> one jogger leg worn correctly the other leg pulled up to the knee so the calf was on show..
> 
> Don't people do this to prevent the gear on that side of the bike catching their pant leg? That's what all the bikers to here (and some hipsters, whether they bike or not, lol).Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but you wouldnt call them a chav for doing it for that purpose... hence why i said you cant call a child a chav for wearing joggers... my head hurts lol i was simply trying to give an idea of the 'chav brand'Click to expand...
> 
> lol, sorry, I'm not trying to be combative. I'm trying to discern whether I'm a chav. Does it still count if all my "brands" are Hanes and Fruit of the Loom? :haha:Click to expand...

I get more a hippie vibe than a chav vibe from you. Don't destroy the imagine in my head I do picture you with dreads and hemp clothing ..... oh and ruberoos


----------



## Larkspur

Neither chaos nor guidos exist in NZ, which is just as well as I am having trouble negotiating the rules of the stereotypes! 

Being proud of wearing designer sportswear is chavvy, but presumably being proud of wearing other designer brands doesnt make you chavvy? Sportswear in itself is not chavvy but worn in combination with certain other items, it means you yell at people in the park? Or is it about poorer people trying to look like they have more money than they do? 

It's hard enough to get two kids out of the house to the playground as it is, thank goodness I don't need to transition them to another outfit in order to avoid people stereotyping us as well! :haha:


----------



## MommyJogger

felix555 said:


> I get more a hippie vibe than a chav vibe from you. Don't destroy the imagine in my head I do picture you with dreads and hemp clothing ..... oh and ruberoos

haha! As long as those two are mutually exclusive, I'm okay then. I've actually always wanted to do this to my hair, but I just don't have the balls. 
My husband says they're technically dreads (they don't look braided to me though?), but I've always called it potato hair (because the Colombian student I was in class with the first time I saw it said that it looked like they were growing potatoes out of their head).
 



Attached Files:







potato.jpg
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AngelUK

those are dread locks. Dread locks aren't braided.


----------



## MommyJogger

AngelUK said:


> those are dread locks. Dread locks aren't braided.

Whaaa? Then what is it called when you braid all your hair into tiny braids?


----------



## AngelUK

Braided locks I think?


----------



## felix555

MommyJogger said:


> felix555 said:
> 
> 
> I get more a hippie vibe than a chav vibe from you. Don't destroy the imagine in my head I do picture you with dreads and hemp clothing ..... oh and ruberoos
> 
> haha! As long as those two are mutually exclusive, I'm okay then. I've actually always wanted to do this to my hair, but I just don't have the balls.
> My husband says they're technically dreads (they don't look braided to me though?), but I've always called it potato hair (because the Colombian student I was in class with the first time I saw it said that it looked like they were growing potatoes out of their head).Click to expand...

Those are what I mean and that's pretty spot on to how I picture you :haha:


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Here is my little chav :cloud9:



And this is my daughter dressed by daddy modelling the trousers over sleepsuit look. :haha:


----------



## felix555

AngelUK said:


> Braided locks I think?

I'd say braids?


----------



## morri

Larkspur said:


> Neither chaos nor guidos exist in NZ, which is just as well as I am having trouble negotiating the rules of the stereotypes!
> 
> Being proud of wearing designer sportswear is chavvy, but presumably being proud of wearing other designer brands doesnt make you chavvy? Sportswear in itself is not chavvy but worn in combination with certain other items, it means you yell at people in the park? Or is it about poorer people trying to look like they have more money than they do?
> 
> It's hard enough to get two kids out of the house to the playground as it is, thank goodness I don't need to transition them to another outfit in order to avoid people stereotyping us as well! :haha:

go with those groups that drink cheap booze all night in parks, near booze shops, rev up their cars go on illegal car races , hang around in one spot with cheap ghettoboosters /car stereos, pestering people ,looking badly groomed while sporting obvious brand clothes and plastic bling. burberry in the uk got a victim of chav culture lol.


----------



## JessyG

felix555 said:


> AngelUK said:
> 
> 
> Braided locks I think?
> 
> I'd say braids?Click to expand...

Are we talking cornrows here?


----------



## sue_88

Where I grew up CHAV stood for:

Council Housed And Violent....CHAV. The clothes were just a bit of an image thing.

What I don't really like is people say "I don't dress my kid to go to a fashion show" when they don't wear things like "comfy" joggers. That's just as rude as me saying joggers are ugly on anyone, which I do think but generally keep to myself. 

I don't notice in town what people are wearing anyway, I don't particularly care about other people's children or what they wear. I just know what I am happy with to dress my child in.


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> felix555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelUK said:
> 
> 
> Braided locks I think?
> 
> I'd say braids?Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking cornrows here?Click to expand...

No more like loose braids. 

This thread is very educational to me :haha:


----------



## morri

afaik chav as council house etc is just a backronym.

The German equivalent is somewhere between proll(from proletarian) and assi(antisocial)


----------



## lau86

Here's both my boys in their joggers. I genuinely don't understand why anyone would have a negative/ positive reaction to them, they're just kiddies trousers!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## catty

All these pictures look completely fine to me. The image of joggers I have in my head are baggy grey trousers with elastic round the ankles. The more pics that are shown the more I think I might like them....


----------



## AngelofTroy

catty said:


> All these pictures look completely fine to me. The image of joggers I have in my head are baggy grey trousers with elastic round the ankles. The more pics that are shown the more I think I might like them....

I agree!


----------



## lau86

My are these from next, they are quite fitted not baggy at all
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jd83

felix555 said:


> JessyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felix555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelUK said:
> 
> 
> Braided locks I think?
> 
> I'd say braids?Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking cornrows here?Click to expand...
> 
> No more like loose braids.
> 
> *This thread is very educational to me* :haha:Click to expand...

Seriously! I swear I learn so many worldly things on here:haha:


----------



## misspriss

lau86 said:


> My are these from next, they are quite fitted not baggy at all

DS has pants like these, less the elastic the elastic at the bottom!

He lives in them.


----------



## MommyJogger

I forced my sick child to play "Halloween" with me today. I dressed him as a chav, sporting that Tigger brand shirt boi! How'd we do?
 



Attached Files:







chav (2).jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 17









chav.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AngelofTroy

MommyJogger said:


> I forced my sick child to play "Halloween" with me today. I dressed him as a chav, sporting that Tigger brand shirt boi! How'd we do?

:rofl: he's too cute!! He couldn't pull off 'chav' if he was driving a souped up fiesta with under car lighting and goldie lookin chain blaring from the speakers!!


----------



## lau86

MommyJogger said:


> I forced my sick child to play "Halloween" with me today. I dressed him as a chav, sporting that Tigger brand shirt boi! How'd we do?

Awwww! Adorable


----------



## felix555

MommyJogger said:


> I forced my sick child to play "Halloween" with me today. I dressed him as a chav, sporting that Tigger brand shirt boi! How'd we do?

Fail. He looks almost "Oxford rowing team" here which is complete opposite of Chav. 

He's gorgeous though!


----------



## catty

He is so cute!!! No I wouldnt think he was a chav hes too innocent haha.


----------



## Natasha2605

I think some people are taking the whole chav comments to heart really. I don't see why it's matters what somebody else thinks. My opinion that joggers make a person look chavvy is just that, mine. Same way plenty people think that I put too much effort into dressing my children (all matching, nice hair etc). I could never just "throw something" on them. Their opinion doesn't bother me as I make a choice and stand by it. I don't judge a person for it, my hubby lives in joggers (sadly). 

Live and let live and all that.


----------



## MommyJogger

Oh my goodness, I just had a free moment to look up how to do dreads. That makes my scalp itch just reading it. Maybe I'll do it when I'm a grandma and have more time to focus on keeping my hair bee's waxed.


----------



## morri

Dreads are obviously easier when you have frizzy curly hair. Fun to play with too if you are a toddler ;)



(spouse of my lo's cousin once removed (walking past in the background))


----------



## MommyJogger

Yeah, I definitely thought those were a bunch of tiny braids for almost 28 years of my life.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My LO wears jogging bottoms to soft plays, looks too uncomfortable to be doing all that climbing about in jeans! 

Generally I like to dress him in matching clothes and smart shoes and like to buy his clothes from Next ect. but when we're just at a softplay when he's active I don't really see the point. 

I wouldn't put him in joggers for the park though as any wet or damp could get through easily and they're not at all warm in winter. 

Also, he has a few pairs of 'jogger-like jeans' which are soft but still look like denim jeans


----------



## morri

There are worse things to confuse.


----------



## felix555

Thought of this thread today when I came across sweatpant shorts, never knew such a thing existed! :haha:

https://www.hm.com/gb/product/18867?article=18867-A&piaDept=Subdepartment_kids&piaType=Large_picture


----------



## JessyG

^bit optimistic for uk weather is it not! :haha:


----------



## minties

Those sorts of shorts are abundant here. Sophie has some on right now!

We are pretty casual in New Zealand.


----------



## veganmama

those shorts are so cool!

h&m looks so awesome, just look at these fashionable sweatpants! 

https://www.hm.com/gb/product/32431?article=32431-F


----------



## minties

When my grandma was 14 and still living in Scotland, two female teenagers from NZ were over there doing the tourist thing. They made it into the newspaper for being seen in public with no shoes on (1960).

When grandma was told they were moving to New Zealand 2 years later she was horrified at having to move somewhere so obviously scruffy and casual. I've still never seen her shoeless!

She doesn't seem to mind seeing my kids in casual clothes, but it was a culture shock moving here.

On a side note, are you still a chav for wearing sportswear to actually do sports?! I haven't met anyone at crossfit in heels and a dress yet...

I also never owned a pair of jeans until I was 28 but managed to avoid adidas pants and nike shoes.


----------



## misspriss

I'm just wondering, are these the type of pants that are chavvy? These are the kind DS lives in, not the elastic at the bottom ones. Are these "joggers"? Bit confused! Here, this is completely standard toddler wear, I don't think anyone in my are would think of them as too casual or anything.


----------



## MummyMana

I really don't think anyone has to worry about looking chavvy :) I've been wearing joggers all week and is hasn't made me want to stab someone or rob a sainsburys haha xD


----------



## minties

I wear lots of form fitting black pants meant to be worn when exercising (like a quick dry fabric, smooth, not cotton...yoga pants in the USA?) and don't feel "chavvy".


----------



## Scout

I have some of those shorts and so does lo. I see people in them all the time during summer. They're really comfy.


----------



## MummyMana

While we're on this subject and comparing the differences from.country to country, I was wondering if anyone could tell me...


...are yoga pants the same thing as leggings? Haha! I've been wondering for a while


----------



## minties

To me in NZ, leggings are stretch cotton and thin. Yoga pants are a man made smooth slightly thicker fabric with a bit more structure in the waist band. But then, we don't say yoga pants where I live. Often called drycon or skins.


----------



## misspriss

To me, leggings are tight all the way to the ankle, they can be thin or thick. Yoga pants are a more standard medium weight, are usually close fitting in the hips, fitted in the thigh, and fall more loosely around the ankle. They can also be looser, where leggings are always tight.


----------



## MommyJogger

MummyMana said:


> I really don't think anyone has to worry about looking chavvy :) I've been wearing joggers all week and is hasn't made me want to stab someone or rob a sainsburys haha xD

LMBO, I was eating soup and this made me snort chicken broth out my nose. These people sound great. 
Does anyone know-- is sainsburys a walmart, a sheetz, or an asda? I keep seeing it referred to on these boards to find things and it seems like they must sell literally everything.


----------



## misspriss

MommyJogger said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> I really don't think anyone has to worry about looking chavvy :) I've been wearing joggers all week and is hasn't made me want to stab someone or rob a sainsburys haha xD
> 
> LMBO, I was eating soup and this made me snort chicken broth out my nose. These people sound great.
> Does anyone know-- is sainsburys a walmart, a sheetz, or an asda? I keep seeing it referred to on these boards to find things and it seems like they must sell literally everything.Click to expand...

Well Asda is owned by walmart....so I'm guessing they are similar. sainsburys sounds like a similar type store? UK has so much more variety in "stuff" stores, Tesco, sainsburys, asda, aldi...(I have no idea if these stores are in the same class! I have just heard about them) here it's walmart or target...of course there are probably more options when you don't live in the home state of walmart...


----------



## morri

https://s25.postimg.org/3wsadp6cv/IMG_0871.jpg

my little chav in her tuned ride xD


----------



## Wriggley

I have never heard of leggings or yoga pants being chavvy lol


----------



## NoodleSnack

MummyMana said:


> While we're on this subject and comparing the differences from.country to country, I was wondering if anyone could tell me...
> 
> 
> ...are yoga pants the same thing as leggings? Haha! I've been wondering for a while

Yoga pants are looser.


----------



## jd83

NoodleSnack said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> While we're on this subject and comparing the differences from.country to country, I was wondering if anyone could tell me...
> 
> 
> ...are yoga pants the same thing as leggings? Haha! I've been wondering for a while
> 
> Yoga pants are looser.Click to expand...

Not all of them are, some yoga pants look like they are pasted on, lol. I'd say most yoga pants are more form fitting on the upper leg/waist, and looser on lower leg, but I've definitely seen plenty of people with yoga pants literally pasted on and wonder how they even got them on. Like tighter than leggings. Parts are visible, like butt crack, lol.


----------



## AngelUK

This is a chav and their LOs look like that in miniature. 

https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/09/18/article-0-03A056100000044D-524_224x423.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is currently wearing angry bird joggers he's at his disability play group :D


----------



## Lauraxamy

My daughter wears leggings, doesn't really wear joggers and she doesn't really wear jeans either, she's very girly so she wears a lot of dresses/tights/leggings. My son has a few pairs of joggers from Next and some jeans that are 'jogger style' so they're really soft he also wears chino style trousers a lot which are comfier than jeans, he has a couple of blue pairs of those. He does have normal jeans too.


----------



## MummyMana

misspriss said:


> MommyJogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> I really don't think anyone has to worry about looking chavvy :) I've been wearing joggers all week and is hasn't made me want to stab someone or rob a sainsburys haha xD
> 
> LMBO, I was eating soup and this made me snort chicken broth out my nose. These people sound great.
> Does anyone know-- is sainsburys a walmart, a sheetz, or an asda? I keep seeing it referred to on these boards to find things and it seems like they must sell literally everything.Click to expand...
> 
> Well Asda is owned by walmart....so I'm guessing they are similar. sainsburys sounds like a similar type store? UK has so much more variety in "stuff" stores, Tesco, sainsburys, asda, aldi...(I have no idea if these stores are in the same class! I have just heard about them) here it's walmart or target...of course there are probably more options when you don't live in the home state of walmart...Click to expand...


Just in my town (a small town) we have a tescos, a morrisons and an Iceland. In the larger town next door there's a giant tesco, a giant sainsburys, a smaller sainsburys, a smaller tesco, an asda, a morrisons, an Iceland a lidl and an aldi!


----------



## felix555

Misspriss ... In terms of class I think it goes:

Waitrose
Tesco / Sainsburys 
Morrison's / Asda 
Lidl / Aldi 

And lowest down 

Icelands / Farmfoods 

I think anyways ...


----------



## misspriss

We have like small stores, and grocery only stores, but as far as stores where you can get food and other stuff? It's really just Target and Walmart, and they go in that order. For grocery you have Kroger and some smaller places like Harps, and specialty stuff like Whole Foods.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

felix555 said:


> Misspriss ... In terms of class I think it goes:
> 
> Waitrose
> Tesco / Sainsburys
> Morrison's / Asda
> Lidl / Aldi
> 
> And lowest down
> 
> Icelands / Farmfoods
> 
> I think anyways ...

I would swap morrisons and tesco around haha. Also lidl and aldi are apparently becoming middle class ???


----------



## felix555

tinkerbelle93 said:


> felix555 said:
> 
> 
> Misspriss ... In terms of class I think it goes:
> 
> Waitrose
> Tesco / Sainsburys
> Morrison's / Asda
> Lidl / Aldi
> 
> And lowest down
> 
> Icelands / Farmfoods
> 
> I think anyways ...
> 
> I would swap morrisons and tesco around haha. Also lidl and aldi are apparently becoming middle class ???Click to expand...

Fair enough ... I've never been inside a Morrison's :haha:

I actually don't even shop at any of those, I shop with Ocado and no idea where that fits.


----------



## jd83

misspriss said:


> We have like small stores, and grocery only stores, but as far as stores where you can get food and other stuff? It's really just Target and Walmart, and they go in that order. For grocery you have Kroger and some smaller places like Harps, and specialty stuff like Whole Foods.

We have a couple more of the huge everything type stores where I live: Meijer, Super Kmart, Walmart, Target

Grocery stores have tons of options here:
Kroger, Apples, Giant Eagle, Whole Foods, Trader Joes, Marcs, Heinens, Earth Fare,

Then there's Aldi, Save-a-lot, and Marcs that are the bargain stores


----------



## misspriss

jd83 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> We have like small stores, and grocery only stores, but as far as stores where you can get food and other stuff? It's really just Target and Walmart, and they go in that order. For grocery you have Kroger and some smaller places like Harps, and specialty stuff like Whole Foods.
> 
> We have a couple more of the huge everything type stores where I live: Meijer, Super Kmart, Walmart, Target
> 
> Grocery stores have tons of options here:
> Kroger, Apples, Giant Eagle, Whole Foods, Trader Joes, Marcs, Heinens, Earth Fare,
> 
> Then there's Aldi, Save-a-lot, and Marcs that are the bargain storesClick to expand...

Yeah, probably anywhere outside of Arkansas...lol. When I say walmart, I mean we have 6 supercenters within a 30 minute drive of my house, 1 neighborhood market, 1 non-supercenter regular walmart, 2 sam's clubs...I think I got them all. We used to have k-mart, but I'm pretty sure they've all closed. I'd love a Trader Joes...


----------



## AnneD

felix555 said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felix555 said:
> 
> 
> Misspriss ... In terms of class I think it goes:
> 
> Waitrose
> Tesco / Sainsburys
> Morrison's / Asda
> Lidl / Aldi
> 
> And lowest down
> 
> Icelands / Farmfoods
> 
> I think anyways ...
> 
> I would swap morrisons and tesco around haha. Also lidl and aldi are apparently becoming middle class ???Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough ... I've never been inside a Morrison's :haha:
> 
> I actually don't even shop at any of those, I shop with Ocado and no idea where that fits.Click to expand...

Felix: you forgot the Co-op.

Tinkerbelle: you'd be surprised how many people who earn 50k and more a year shop in Lidl and Aldi. Where I live, where you shop is often seen as a status symbol. God forbid anyone would admit to shopping in Lidl or Iceland but you see them there. We don't have a Sainsbury's, a Waitrose or a Marks and Spencer's. The Co-op is seen as the right choice, but it charges twice or three times the price Lidl or Aldi does. Shopping in Lidl is frowned upon, but when the combined income is less than 20k a year, you don't even consider going to the Co-op and you find Sainsbury's downright ridiculous.


----------



## felix555

Ughh AnneD you reminded me I also forgot m&s! Only the most important one to me in my life :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Don't forget m&s either :haha:

I think ocado is high up it doesn't deliver to my area which is not the poshest!


----------



## MrsPear

Yeah aldi and lidl are more middle class nowadays in that it's 'acceptable' to shop there. Being savvy with a bargain is very desirable. When I was a kid no one would be seen dead there, same as primark. But now people mix and match more. So the same person would go to waitrose and also aldi.

M&S is opening a food hall at the bottom of my street, I'm going to be bankrupt!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We only have a m&s food and a bigish Waitrose in my village. Asda is bit further (15miles) and next village has a bigger tesco but its not a 'supermarket'.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

MummyMana said:


> While we're on this subject and comparing the differences from.country to country, I was wondering if anyone could tell me...
> 
> 
> ...are yoga pants the same thing as leggings? Haha! I've been wondering for a while

For me, leggings are something to be worn with other clothes like a skirt/dress. I've seen women wear them by themselves... more power to them. :haha: I have a couple of different pairs that range from basic cotton to a tight/stretchy material, and are varying lengths. My yoga pants tend to be more firm/structured/thicker fabric so I can exercise in them. I know other ladies that buy looser fit ones, but I prefer mine to be close-fitting since I hate to feel fabric flapping around when I move. Here's the one I'm wearing today for visual reference:
 



Attached Files:







yoga_pants.png
File size: 279.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KatieB

Never forget M&S, Felix!! We have a Waitrose, Sainsbury's, Tesco and M&S Food Hall, the latter I go to on average three times a week :)


----------



## AngelUK

Ohh M&S Christmas adverts! Yumm! And yes that does include David Gandi :droool:


----------



## felix555

M&S bakery is my nemesis :nope:

Sequeena I think ocado was posh years ago when it only sold Waitrose stock but the emphasis is now on their own brand stuff and they also do the Tesco price match thing so it's not like it once was. The ocado own brand stuff is pretty crappy though .... unfortunately.


----------



## morri

oh we have lots of mid sized supermarkets 1-2 big size supermarket(tidbit: walmart tried to become successful in Germany but they werent and closed all branches and retreated :haha: . and lots of aldi, lidl penny, netto etc.


----------



## Natsku

All we have is the big two - K-market (their supermarkets used to be called KKK :haha:) and S-market with Lidl gaining some ground but still nowhere near as big as those two. Sucks to not have any variety. Although apparently M&S have some back with their delicatessens but only in Helsinki so far.


----------

